# XP - Admin - Konto löschen



## peterbu (15. Februar 2009)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier im Forum und hätte da gerne mal ein Problem: meine bessere Hälfte hat sich einen Laptop mit Win XP professional beruflich erstanden und sich den einrichten lassen, inkl. ein paar Programme, die sie braucht. Sie wollte dann Ihr Konto (Administrator - Konto, sonst war kein weiteres Konto drauf, Gastkonto inaktiv) Passwort schützen, ging aber nicht so wie wir wollten. Nun das Problem : Um es nochmal zu probieren, haben wir ein zweites Admin-Konto erstellt, und nun fährt er sofort mit diesem Konto hoch. Sie will es aber partout wieder "so wie vorher", also muß dieses Konto gelöscht werden, und meine Frage ist nun : Wie lösche ich das zweite Admin-Konto? Es ist sehr wichtig () und auch eilig.
Vielen Dank im Voraus
peterbu


----------



## Nico Graichen (15. Februar 2009)

Hi und willkommen

Da schau mal
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/micro...-benutzerkonto-loeschen-unter-windows-xp.html



> hätte da gerne mal ein Problem:


Such dir eins aus http://mathforum.org/isaac/mathhist.html


----------



## peterbu (15. Februar 2009)

Nico Graichen hat gesagt.:


> Hi und willkommen
> 
> Da schau mal
> http://www.tutorials.de/forum/micro...-benutzerkonto-loeschen-unter-windows-xp.html



Hi Nico,
danke für den Link, ist es aber nit. Hab nochmal gesucht (wie ein Irrer) und folgende Lösung gefunden zur Löschung des zweiten Kontos mit 
cmd  > net user [Benutzername] /delete. 
Heißt das, ich muß mit F8 in den abgesicherten Modus und cmd  net user .... ausführen, und ich habe dann nur noch das Originale Anfangs-Administrator - Konto und alles ist wie vorher 

Gruß
peterbu


----------

